# Mahoning river



## rich p (May 21, 2009)

hi everyone, ive been looking on the forums for a while, reading the reports but this is my first post here. i went down to the mahoning river a few days ago, same spot as always. pulled in two real nice eyes on 1/16 red-white roadrunner, and a crappie about 11". also got 9 rock bass, and 1 smallmouth on a f3 rapala and on nightcrawler chunks off the bottom. a real good day of fishing as the river usually is, but there are a lot of snags to deal with. everything i catch in there i release. anyone else on here enjoy the mahoning?


----------



## hilltopjack (Jan 21, 2009)

I love fishing the mahoning, its like a box of chocolates you never know what your gonna get. lol. Seriously though I usually fish for cats down at the river, and have caught all kinds of fish. I think just about every species that is found all over Ohio swims in that river. It is a shame you can't take some home for dinner, but I've seen people do it alot, not me.


----------



## FishAllNightAllDay (Jul 18, 2008)

Friends and I use to fish the river all the time when we were younger. Matter of fact we had our picture taken and put in the Tribune Chronicle, the one day we were down fishing in our honey hole. Pulled some nice walleyes, and small mouth out of there. Also crappies, rock bass, and bluegill. 

Allot of people say oh you can't eat the fish from the mahoning river. We use to, and never once got sick from it. I know some people to this day that still eat fish out of the river. The river is constantly moving.


----------



## hilltopjack (Jan 21, 2009)

FishAllNightAllDay said:


> Friends and I use to fish the river all the time when we were younger. Matter of fact we had our picture taken and put in the Tribune Chronicle, the one day we were down fishing in our honey hole. Pulled some nice walleyes, and small mouth out of there. Also crappies, rock bass, and bluegill.
> 
> Allot of people say oh you can't eat the fish from the mahoning river. We use to, and never once got sick from it. I know some people to this day that still eat fish out of the river. The river is constantly moving.


Yeah the water is pretty much clean, but the pollution is trapped in the sediment on the bottom. I guess it dpends on the part of the river you fish, but I wouldn't eat any bottom feeders for sure.


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

where are some good places to fish the mahoning? i mean i'm not looking for anyone to give up their sweet spots or anything, but i've never fished it before and wouldn't mind giving it a shot and wanted to see any recommendations.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

JFeeds said:


> where are some good places to fish the mahoning? i mean i'm not looking for anyone to give up their sweet spots or anything, but i've never fished it before and wouldn't mind giving it a shot and wanted to see any recommendations.


Good question! I always thought about trying near the bridge, on Belmont/ Niles Carver rd., near the RRI power plant. I have never seen anyone there, though..?? I have seen fishermen at the viaduct between Girard and McDonald, but I'm not sure if parking and access are available. I know you can fish under 680 at the Salts Spring rd. on ramp, where Lake Glacier spills in, at the Fellows garden. I've fished from Milton dam to Newton Falls but never past that. It would be nice to find an area here in south Trumbull county.


----------



## hilltopjack (Jan 21, 2009)

Guys you can access the river under the girard-mcdonald viaduct. If coming from mcdonald & heading over the bridge you can turn left go down the hill & make a right till the road dead ends I always park there and its a short walk to the dam. Also in niles you can go down summit ave. to the road that leads to the sewage plant, the road runs parallel to the river you can just pull off and park and find a spot. I just caught a few nice cats there last week. as far as I know your allowed down there I've never been told not too fish there and there are no signs to the contrary. Feel free to pm me for more info.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

myself and 3 others went from newton falls ohio to warren ohio on rubber ratfs that we bought at wal mart. took us 23 hours to get from there to here. we even camped out in someones back yard lol, iv done it twice will not do it again..............ahh good times....


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

well that depend on where ur located.. the mahoning river goes from northern ohio into the ohio river.....but iv fished from newton falls to warren and all thru there has good spots... you can go to canoe city fish there..... packard park warren. perkins park warren......


JFeeds said:


> where are some good places to fish the mahoning? i mean i'm not looking for anyone to give up their sweet spots or anything, but i've never fished it before and wouldn't mind giving it a shot and wanted to see any recommendations.


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

i'm in niles now....not familiar with newton falls, but i know warren-youngstown-mcdonald area really well.


----------



## rich p (May 21, 2009)

hilltopjack said:


> I love fishing the mahoning, its like a box of chocolates you never know what your gonna get. lol.


 yeah haha i agree. i must have caught 10-15 different species of fish out of one area in two days time, as well as a rod and reel, and an old scooter.



FishAllNightAllDay said:


> Allot of people say oh you can't eat the fish from the mahoning river. We use to, and never once got sick from it. I know some people to this day that still eat fish out of the river. The river is constantly moving.


yea, i also know a few, and see alot of people keeping fish, but personally i just cant eat it, thinking about what is or could be in that fish haha.



JFeeds said:


> where are some good places to fish the mahoning?


the people that have already posted have named a few. along wilson ave in campbell, there are a few places to park, but then it is a walk and a climb down to the water.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Ive found some honey holes in the mahoning before, weve only caught one little walleye though, lots of smallmouth, rockbass, crappie, and cats! Sometimes an occasional Muskie.


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

I Like fishing this river been a few places on it and it is good for a number of fish .. Some days beter then others But Alot of fun And you can catch about everything you want there .. Twister tails Kill Em


----------

